# Front line or First trax plow?



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

I am new here, this is my first post, thanks for having me! Looking at buying a plow, don't want to spend 6000.00. Have seen these Frontline and First trax plows online. I believe they are both from Canada. Just wanting your thoughts or share your experiences you may have had with either of these. I would be getting the top line model, full hydraulic angling.
There is about 1000.00 difference in these, with the frontline around 2000.00, and the first trax around 3000.00.
Your thoughts please! Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the main use for the plow?


----------



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

A couple of miles of gravel driveways, and a couple of 30+- space asphalt parking lots. I am planning to put it on my 2001 k1500 Suburban.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

Southwest VA. We just got about 16 inches. We typically get 2-3 decent snows a year.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought they were Canada plows and hard to get in the states.
Imo I'd look for a used plow set up here. More support and depending upon brand.....anyone can work on them


----------



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

Pretty good points you have there. Thanks. 
Anyone have any experience with either of these brands?


----------



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, I talked myself out of either one of these. Well, diesels, you may have influenced me a tad... Shopped around for used, ended up buying an 8ft Hinicker attached to a 1997 f350 4x4. This plow seems to be good quality, still in good working condition. I think we'll get along fine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice....now pics or it never happened mister.......


----------



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe another day for a picture. I'll put it on the to-do list. The truck is a f250, I see that I said 350 above. Thanks again for your insight diesels.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No bother. Good luck with it


----------



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

dieselss;2107888 said:


> Nice....now pics or it never happened mister.......


I'm sure you've seen the required picture on the Hiniker thread. I believe this will more than meet my needs. Thanks!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

RDILLON;2111687 said:


> I'm sure you've seen the required picture on the Hiniker thread. I believe this will more than meet my needs. Thanks!


We all know about a hinker. dieselss gave you some good advise, No pictures no plow. No pictures your just surfing, Good Day


----------



## RDILLON (Jan 27, 2016)

There's an awful lot of good advice on this forum. We rookies just need to be smart enough to listen!


----------

